# Kayak Sailfish Part 2



## FishJunky

What a day!!!! Bait balls everywhere! Caught some kings , Spanish, and saw some tuna running bait and Caught my second sailfish of the season!


----------



## stocke2

Oh nice


----------



## flukedaddy

Swweeeet.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

Dude I'm so jealous


----------



## Donnie24

DAMN!! Awesome job man!


----------



## Donnie24

how far offshore were you?


----------



## CCC

Kept or released ?


----------



## Chris V

Very nice


----------



## sniperpeeps

Sweet catch!


----------



## chaps

Incredible!!!!


----------



## destincabo

Well done.


----------



## Disco

Nice fish where'd ya get him?


----------



## FishJunky

Thanks! I caught him out off Navarre Beach in 80 feet of water. The first one I caught was in 25 feet of water right next to the pier.


----------



## Disco

FishJunky said:


> Thanks! I caught him out off Navarre Beach in 80 feet of water. The first one I caught was in 25 feet of water right next to the pier.



Can I ask what you were using for bait and if it was on top?


----------



## andrethegiant

That is so awesome :notworthy:


----------



## lowprofile

that's a HUGE BALLYHOO!!! 

jk. nice sail! we got blitzed by those tuna today as well.


----------



## Dang Dang

Beautiful fish! Nice catch. Congrats.


----------



## GatorBane

I see the GoPro, now I NEED to see the Tailwalk!


----------



## FishJunky

GatorBane said:


> I see the GoPro, now I NEED to see the Tailwalk!


This Sail didn't Jump as much as the last one I caught until it came close to the yak!


----------



## Jason

DANG AWESOME brother!!!!


----------



## Ivarie

Awesome!


----------



## FishJunky

Thanks!!! Just living the dream!


----------



## fairpoint

Double high five to ya......I have never caught one or seen one off of the piers before......Badass fishing way to go.......


----------



## Disco

Just a dumb question here lol do ya eat sailfish?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I too will have one...OOOh yes, it is going to happen. 

Good thing you got pics of it...it can be hard for one to believe that lightning can strike the same spot twice, without adequate evidence. Great fish duder! Not quite 63" though. Shame. Great report! Keep it up! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Stressless

Great job dude, soon as I get back from this gig overseas we'll head out... a note to those that didn't really want to ask. 

Sailfish taste great.


Stressless


----------



## Loruna

Kick ass, good catch!


----------



## Disco

Stressless said:


> Great job dude, soon as I get back from this gig overseas we'll head out... a note to those that didn't really want to ask.
> 
> Sailfish taste great.
> 
> 
> Stressless


 Hey I asked!


----------



## FishJunky

Stressless said:


> Great job dude, soon as I get back from this gig overseas we'll head out... a note to those that didn't really want to ask.
> 
> Sailfish taste great.
> 
> 
> Stressless


Thanks man! Where have you been? I was wondering since I haven't seen you out there lately.


----------



## chunsreefchip

Guy's , I know many of you would frown on keeping a sailfish but after living in Hawaii for the last 9 years this is the best tasting smoked fish there is. I've let many go but when the freezer was empty we did keep one , I could feed the family for months.


----------



## BlackJeep

I think I'm like most ... I personally could not and never would keep a sail.


----------



## JD7.62

Id keep one if it was gill hooked and had zero chance of survival, other then that I wouldnt. 

Too many fantastic eating and easy to catch fish in our area to kill a fish that is finally starting to make a comeback. But I guess I'm the guy that doesnt have two sailfish in my freezer so...lol.

To be fair, if the fish is legal to take and IF legal size (63" from the lower jaw to fork so a pretty damn good sized fish) then I cant fault a guy for it. Just saying I personally wouldnt because I have no use for them. Replica mounts look better then actually getting the fish mounted anyhow.


----------



## froglegs

That's awesome.


----------



## CCC

Hell I could care less if he kept it, I just was curious if he did or let it go.


----------



## GatorBane

Thank you. I needed that.


----------



## flukedaddy

JD7.62 said:


> Id keep one if it was gill hooked and had zero chance of survival, other then that I wouldnt.
> 
> Too many fantastic eating and easy to catch fish in our area to kill a fish that is finally starting to make a comeback. But I guess I'm the guy that doesnt have two sailfish in my freezer so...lol.
> 
> To be fair, if the fish is legal to take and IF legal size (63" from the lower jaw to fork so a pretty damn good sized fish) then I cant fault a guy for it. Just saying I personally wouldnt because I have no use for them. Replica mounts look better then actually getting the fish mounted anyhow.


I agree 100%....But how do they taste?? I could care less about a mount. > Might change my opinion.


----------



## chunsreefchip

Flutedaddy it tastes unreal , we always smoked it . I do agree with JD and since I've been back home there is plenty of great tasting fish without killing a billfish , in Hawaii everything revolves around the pelagic. One thing I can say is no fish ever went without feeding a family that I caught , its expensive as hell to live there .


----------



## FishJunky

Video posted!


----------



## FishJunky

flukedaddy said:


> I agree 100%....But how do they taste?? I could care less about a mount. > Might change my opinion.[/quot


----------

